# Yet another member going back in the dark



## Rick58 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello folks. I'm the new guy on the block and this will be my first post,
I've been playing in the dark, on and off, for about 40 years. I could never bring myself to selling off my equipment and it turns out fortunately so. as I'm setting up again. My problem is, I'm from the old school days of Kodak and Ilford. My old standbys were Plus X pan, Tri X, D-76, Dektol and printing on various Kodak and Ilford papers. Now I go shopping for supplies and I feel like a newbie. What's out there that you people prefer. I do mostly landscape work


----------



## KenC (Jun 26, 2012)

If you've actually never used Tmax films and Tmax developer, you should try them.  Back when I was doing film I found them much better than Plus X/Tri X developed in D-76, or even in HC110, which I preferred to D-76.  Last time I did any darkroom work (ca. 1997) I was using the same papers and developer you mention, so I can't suggest anything there.


----------



## terri (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome to the TPF!    

You can still find Ilford papers - graded, variable contrast, fiber based or RC.    I like (love!) Freestyle Photographic for pretty much all my online ordering.     If you're lucky enough to have a brick & mortar photo shop near you, certainly try there first to support the locals!     

For Kodak and other darkroom chemistry, you might try Photographer's Formulary.    They are amazing at being able to supply any "discontinued" favorites, it will just be rebranded.    A wonderful place in Montana!

Bottom line: I still use mainly Ilford and Kodak chemistry and papers and have no supply issues at all.    So fear not!    Once you get your enlarger set back up you should be ready to roll.       Freestyle carries a ton of "student grade" papers and developing kits, which are economical ways to dip your toe back in the water.   They'll be happy to send you a free catalog, and I can promise you that thing is great to whet your appetite even more.       Lots of exciting new papers, toners, etc., to try, too.    It's always a great time to work in analog.      Have a blast.


----------



## christopher walrath (Jun 26, 2012)

There is still alot to choose from.  Your greatest sources as far as manufacturing and R&D will include Ilford, Photographer's Formulary.  There are others.  Freestylephoto.biz is a great vendor offering alot for the darkroom.  ebay is an awesome source for gear as well.  So are local high schools and technical/community colleges closing down their 'archaic' film programs.


----------



## ann (Jun 26, 2012)

not every one is shutting down their "arachaic " film programs.


----------



## Rick58 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback. 
@Ken: Thanks for the T max tips. When T Max was first released I always considered puttting a few rolls through but never got around to it. I'd really like to see it in 4x5. It's definitely on my "have to do" list.

@ Terri and Chris: Freestyle Photo is a gold mine! I need to start putting an order together.

It's amazing what it takes to pull a darkroom out of mothballs after being out of it for 10 years. Being out so long, I seriously considered switching to digital. I've been following all the fine B&W work being done in digital, but I guess I still feel the need to lug 20 pounds of gear around to do what a 1 lb DSLR can ALMOST do.


----------



## christopher walrath (Jun 26, 2012)

I've mothballed my darkroom for now.  I still have all of my gear.  Someday, perhaps when the kids are gone and I can rent a darkroom with a lazyboy and toilet I will be complete.  Well, as long as it's down the street form a White Castle.


----------



## terri (Jun 26, 2012)

Chris, I can't believe you've packed up your darkroom.    Hopefully you'll get to a place where you have the time and energy for it again!    



> It's amazing what it takes to pull a darkroom out of mothballs after being out of it for 10 years. Being out so long, I seriously considered switching to digital. I've been following all the fine B&W work being done in digital, but I guess I still feel the need to lug 20 pounds of gear around to do what a 1 lb DSLR can ALMOST do.


hee hee - I'm feeling ya, Rick!    I recently moved a few states west (from GA to TX) and just the packing up/unpacking/setup in a new space is a task.    But, it's nothing short of a labor of love, so that makes it all worth while.   

I admit I was almost embarrassed at all the camera gear I've accumulated in a relatively short period of time.     Almost.    :mrgreen:      Now if only it weren't 102 degrees out there it would be fun to stomp around with some of it.     Bring on October!      

Have fun with your order, and be sure to share your adventure with us!


----------



## christopher walrath (Jun 26, 2012)

Well, things are a little different since Faith passed away last year. Less clutter. And photography has been reprioritised for now.

Keep it light.
ChrisW


----------



## terri (Jun 28, 2012)

christopher walrath said:


> Well, things are a little different since Faith passed away last year. Less clutter. And photography has been reprioritised for now.
> 
> Keep it light.
> ChrisW


Totally understandable, my friend.    :hug::


----------



## gsgary (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm sure if you email this chap he will give you a lot of help Dave Butcher Black & White Photographs - Landscapes, Cities and Skiing


----------



## timor (Jul 6, 2012)

Rick, check this guys out. They are dedicated to film photography only.
Photographers' Formulary Inc.


----------



## Rick58 (Jul 6, 2012)

timor said:


> Rick, check this guys out. They are dedicated to film photography only.
> Photographers' Formulary Inc.




Thanks Timor, I'll check them out for sure.


----------

